# 10 Things You Need to Know About Losing Weight



## katie (May 29, 2009)

I watched this programme tonight an it has some very interesting facts in it!  A Lot of it is common knowledge, but there were also a few things that surprised me!

So if you are trying to lose weight at the moment, you should give it a watch:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00ksh7c/10_Things_You_Need_to_Know_About_Losing_Weight/

Let me know what you think.


----------



## aymes (May 29, 2009)

I did see it, some interesting bits but felt it mainly all came back to 'eat less' which if of course right but I don't know if it really added much to what people already know!


----------



## katie (May 29, 2009)

Yeah most of it is common knowledge.  I didn't know about calcium though and I really thought soup got digested faster than solids, but I still eat soup when i'm on a diet.  It's good to know that it probably helps


----------



## katie (May 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, I thought it was really funny that that woman failed to write down 60% of her calories because I know that I probably "forgot" to write down 60% of what I eat in my carb counting diary!


----------

